# Global Forum Rules



## Dovetail

_The UKworkshop forums have grown tremendously over the last few years and we thank all of you for being a part of this growing community.

We aim to provide a friendly community for woodworkers of all ages to share tips, ask for help or advice and to chat to other woodworkers.

In order to keep the forums running well and to prevent problems, please follow these simple rules & guidelines for the forums here._

*(1.) No posting of "adult" material!*
UKW wants this to be a forum that all your family can enjoy. When posting a message please remember to keep it clean - Profanity and the posting of offensive or “adult” material is forbidden.
In the same vein, the use or attempted use of Member names containing wording considered inappropriate, that would otherwise be sanctioned by the forum software will result in the account being de-activated.

*(2.) No offensive material*
UKW expects members to behave respectfully and not to personally attack or be abusive to other members. ‘Offensive’ is a pretty broad term, but we think you know what we mean. This includes any messages or material that is ethnically, racially, religiously, or sexually offensive, insulting, or demeaning. It also includes messages that are harassing or threatening to others. As with most forums our software has a "bad language" filter. Any attempt to by-pass the filter will not be tolerated.
We intend to maintain a friendly forum where members respect each other regardless of skill level, opinions, or personal feelings. That means no name calling, sneering, impugning a person's integrity, or openly and purposely attempting to damage a person's reputation online. The Internet is a funny place; it's easy to type out a comment, click ‘Post’ then sit back and let the fur fly. There are plenty of other places on the Internet where you can do this, but it won't be tolerated here. Members deemed to be guilty of such action by the moderator team will have their accounts de-activated without notice.
When you are posting something, ask yourself if you would say that to a person if you were in their presence. Better still; ask yourself if you would like someone to say that to you. If you have a problem with someone, send a personal message to one of the moderators.

*(3.) Multiple Accounts*
Each member is allowed one login account. Registering with multiple accounts is not allowed.

*(4.) No Piracy*
Discussion of illegal activities such as software, music, video & DVD piracy and other intellectual property violations are not allowed.

*(5.) No Spamming or Trolling*
Spamming and trolling are not allowed. This includes using the forum email and private message system to spam other members.

*(6.) Political and Religious discussion.*


*(6a.) Politics.*
Over the years there has been one subject that has caused heated debates on the forums and that is politics. For that reason political discussion, in particular party political comments in a thread are not regarded as acceptable, please remember this is a woodworking forum after all. We do however understand that politics effects everyday life which is why some topics may be allowed depending on the circumstances.


*(6b.) No Religious or Ethnic Discussion.*
Due to the persistent actions of a few members to continually bring ethnic and religious topical content into threads and in several instances have started threads worded such as to be obvious they would deteriorate into religious and/or ethnic soap box performances; it has been decided that there will be no tolerance shown to such content, posts seen by the moderating team will be removed and the member posting such given a posting holiday.
The posting of projects or artefacts constructed with a religious theme will be allowed but any submitted posts in such threads will only be tolerated in respect of workmanship.

*(7.) Keep locked threads closed*
If a thread has been *Locked* or *Removed* to archive records ( you may get a "*You are not authorised to read this forum*" message), don't create a new one to carry on the discussion.

*(8.) Advertising:-*
Advertising in threads & private messages is strictly prohibited unless permission is given beforehand by the moderating team.

If you wish to advertise on UKW we offer banner space for companies to advertise their products and services. Please contact a moderator for more information.



*( 8.1 ) Any advertisements or promotional materials of a commercial nature are prohibited.*



These forums are not the place for you to advertise your own product or company or post any affiliate or referral links in general threads.
If you wish to take advantage of the widespread readership to aid your enterprise then you are at liberty to use the Premier Posts option shown at the top of each forum or the Local Listings Options found in the top page tabs.
Linking to your own or other woodworking websites is allowed as long as it will benefit or prove useful to other members. Linking to a post on another group or forum is also fine as long as it's not blatant advertising.


*( 8.2 ) Commercial Avatars*
Using a commercial logo as an avatar may only be allowed with the permission of the moderating team, please consult a moderator. Animated avatars are not allowed.


*( 8.3 ) Signatures*
Linking to a commercial website may only be done with permission and approval of the moderating team.
A link and promotional text for a site that is not commercial and does not contain products and/or services is allowed.

There is a very fine line in what we class as blatant advertising. The UKW team has the final say as to what is an acceptable signature.


*( 8.4 ) Commercial interests*
Members of commercial organisations or those forum members who have any commercial links with a company through personal involvement with product promotion, demonstrating etc. are welcome to participate in forum discussion on a limited basis.
They will however not be permitted to start threads relating to, or linked to, their products or services as a point of sale source or promotion.
Such behaviour will not be tolerated.

New accounts signing up using a commercial company or trading name as a member name are likely to see the account removed if it is deemed to be an attempt to deliberately facilitate company advertising, as are those found to be using trading contact emails as point of contact.



*( 8.5 ) Items For Sale or Wanted*
We will allow private individuals to post that are looking to Sell or Acquire an item in the Market Place Section. As items move quickly within the For Sale board a member can bump such a thread back up to the top just once.

Members may not promote or mention their own private sales or those that are currently on other sites such as eBay or other sites of that commercial nature. Furthermore members should not mention that their item/s will be listed for sale on such sites in the event that their items fail to sell here.

For more specific and any updated Rules that apply to the For Sale / Wanted Board please refer to the* Market Place Guidelines*.

*( 8.6 ) - Auction Site Links.*
Members sometimes feel that posting random links to eBay or similar sites may be of benefit to other members looking for a "bargain".
It is not in the interests of our membership to highlight items that some may already have on their watch list. Furthermore we have had instances in the past where members have spuriously drawn attention to their own listings. It is suggested that those wishing to find "bargains" do so themselves.


*(9.) Avatar size*
The maximum avatar size is 140x140 pixels. Please make sure your avatar does not exceed this size.

*(10.) Joke Threads*
Jokes should only be posted in the off-topic forum. Please remember and be aware that not everyone has the same sense of humour and a joke you may find funny, might insult or cause offence to another member. This makes it extremely difficult for the moderators as we want to keep everyone happy. We will edit or delete any joke we feel that may cause offence to another member.

*(11.) Warnings and Bans*
In the event of disciplinary action being taken against a member, that action may not be discussed on the forum. Whilst the moderators will always seek to act impartially and consistently in the best interests of the forum, there will inevitably be times when their action does not meet with unanimous approval amongst the membership. Nevertheless, perpetuation of a dispute which has been resolved is not in the best interests of the forum; attempts to do so will not be tolerated.

Any individual who feels aggrieved by the actions of a moderator should pursue the matter privately with that moderator. Questions or comments concerning warnings and bans will be conveyed through e-mail or private message.

Likewise, discussions regarding moderator actions are not permitted on the forum.

*If you have questions regarding an issue on UKW, please contact a moderator.*

Mods will have final say on how rules and guidelines are interpreted.
The Mod team will also have sole power to resolve any situation that may not be covered by a particular rule or guideline.
These published rules and guidelines may be updated or modified without prior notice, the moderating team will presume that the onus is upon members to regularly acquaint themselves with these rules and any linked guide lines.

*(12) New Members*
New members will not be able to post links or send PM's until they have made more than 3 posts.


_The moderators volunteer their spare time to help look after the forums. It isn't a easy job and due to the size of the forum some posts do get overlooked. If you notice a post that needs a moderators attention please let us know by reporting the post using the 'Report to moderator' function.

We reserve the right to monitor the forums and delete or edit any postings that don't adhere to these rules. Any member who breaks the rules may be warned and if necessary banned. However we reserve the right to take whatever administrative action we deem necessary without further notice in order to preserve the integrity and welfare of the forum._


----------

